# New cool tool



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Just picked up a new tool. I bought it specifically to help me lay out some horizontal stripes I'll be painting in a large room, but will use it mostly for hanging wallcoverings.

BTW, its called a LaserJamb.



















The boy really dug the red shades.


----------



## DelW (Apr 18, 2007)

Sweet, gotta love new toys.


----------



## Brushslingers (Apr 11, 2007)

Looks like a fancy laser... cool, can you shoot someone with it?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Brushslingers said:


> Looks like a fancy laser... cool, can you shoot someone with it?


Only in the eye. :jester:


----------



## EMCustom (Apr 18, 2007)

cool:thumbup: please post a picture of this thing in action


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

i too would like to see a pic of it set up and in action.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

"You expect me to talk do you?"
"No Mr. Bond, I expect you to die."


----------



## phinishes (Apr 18, 2007)

Whats the price tag on that?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

phinishes said:


> Whats the price tag on that?


Right at $200.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

phinishes said:


> Whats the price tag on that?


Right at $200.

BTW, the laser is not included. Its just the pole setup.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Here it is in action:


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow that's pretty sweet. Where did you get it?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Amazon.com

Here are more progress pics on the stripe job:

Second coating the top and bottom colors









Top and bottom finished









A sample of the finished graphic; I couldn't wait and hurried the process on a column. Look closely ladies, those are some mighty sharp lines!


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Looks great


Hey, can you send me one of those shirts?
:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

That looks cool. I wish my customers had some imagination...

How long did you have to wait so your tape wouldn't peel up the blue and green?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Humble Abode said:


> How long did you have to wait so your tape wouldn't peel up the blue and green?


We painted the top and bottom yesterday, and finished it off with the middle stripe today. 

Last stripe masked off













































I used about $45 worth of blue tape for the whole job. This pile is only from the last stripe.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


>










...Mommy?


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

see if that were me I would have torn my green and blue stripe right off the wall. What's your secret?


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

Use the expensive tape!


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

I thought I was...


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

have you seen the new light blue tape? Picked some up at SW...supposed to pretty much not bleed, ever

similar price to the other darker blue, 14 day, medium tack

used some today...I guess I'll know when I pull the tape up :whistling2:


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

Rich said:


> have you seen the new light blue tape? Picked some up at SW...supposed to pretty much not bleed, ever
> 
> similar price to the other darker blue, 14 day, medium tack
> 
> used some today...I guess I'll know when I pull the tape up :whistling2:


 
Keep us posted. How much is a roll?


----------



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

that tape is anywhere from 10-20 bucks a roll damn straight you thought you was using the expensive kind. 

The job looks really nice im gealous


----------



## Painter James (Aug 27, 2007)

Used a laser like that on a textured wall in Cali years ago. Had to caulk to even out the texture some, but you couldn't tell under the red and blue.

Now I wish I had a stinkin' camera...

Great stripes.


----------



## Safety Guy (Jul 19, 2007)

Brushslingers said:


> Looks like a fancy laser... cool, can you shoot someone with it?


Off the subject but funny... Years ago we were remodeling a jewelry store and on the weekend some mental midgets broke in, somehow broke into our gang box and when we arrived Monday morning the laser was turned on and pointed at the SAFE!! Evidently they thought they could cut the safe open with a ceiling laser.DUH!!


----------

